# Tail right tear with Hoyt Trykon



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

I bought a new Trykon 33 and couldn't get it to tune anywhere near centershot .It ended up over an inch left of centershot . I tried about 6 different carbon arrows of various spines and tip weights . The pro shop agreed with me that something was goofed up and Hoyt wanted it back . Anyway got a another new one and it is still quite a bit left . My form is probably causing some but in order to get it sighted in I'm almost out of adjustment on my sight . I also own 4 other bows and they are all near center shot , single and dual cams bows . Any ideas ? This is making me crazy . Oh yeah I ordered a high grip in desperation . This is first Hoyt . Thanks Dave


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Tail right tear on Trykon 33*



bowhunter96 said:


> I bought a new Trykon 33 and couldn't get it to tune anywhere near centershot. It ended up over an inch left of centershot. Oh yeah I ordered a high grip in desperation. Thanks Dave


Dave:

A few more details, please. What draw length?; what draw weight? what length of arrow?; what tip weights?; what spines?; vanes or feathers?; spring steel launcher or drop away or whisker bisquit?; D-loop or off the string or fingers?

I'm assuming your pro shop checked all the basics: axles spinning freely with no binding, cams timed correctly, fletching clearance, tried shooting with feathers.

If you suspect hand grip torque is part of the problem, buy a thin cotton gardening glove and wax your grip. No more torque on bow grip problem.

With more details, I can check the arrow spine vs draw weight for you on TAP.

Did you fire a few arrows at a target? Any porpoising or fishtailing? When you fired the arrow, was the shot quiet or did you hear any noise out of the ordinary? Did you feel any vibration at release?


----------



## 98Redline (May 20, 2003)

It sounds like your cables need to be twisted up a bit.

My protec was generating a >3" nock left tear (left handed bow). After running through Javi's cam and a half tuning procedure the tear was much better, but still present. I put about 4 twists into the control cable and the tear turned into a bullet hole.


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

I didn't provide enough info , sorry . I'm shooting 28.5 inch draw with a 27.5 inch gold tip pro hunter 55/75 with four inch vanes at 72 lbs . I tried 75/95 gold tips with 100 and 125 tips , 35/55 gold tips with 75 grain points , acc 360 with 100 and 85 grain tips , acc 3/71 with 100 and 125 grain points. I dug out some carbon impact 6500 golds with glue in 100 grain points . All these were at 27.5 long with 4 inch vanes except the carbon impacts . TodaY I went and shot some acc 371 27 3/4 inches long with 2 inch blazer vanes , 125 tips and got a bullet hole not quite so far left . The bow has a rip cord rest , so no vane touching . My timing marks are correct and we didn't put in a press yet , but it draws smooth and the speed is right where it should be .It is very quiet especially with a 450 grain acc . Thanks, Dave


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

:attention


----------



## CR1 (Feb 26, 2003)

98 Redline
Where can I find "Javi's cam and a half tuning procedure" that you mentioned, Sounds like it would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207391


----------



## CR1 (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks Javi, if have any suggestiun for tuning theTrykon (Zephyr cam) I would appreciate it.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Dave, try ACC 3-60 with 120gn tips*



bowhunter96 said:


> I didn't provide enough info , sorry . I'm shooting 28.5 inch draw with a 27.5 inch gold tip pro hunter 55/75 with four inch vanes at 72 lbs . I tried acc 360 with 100 grain tips. Today I went and shot some acc 371 27 3/4 inches long with 2 inch blazer vanes , 125 tips and got a bullet hole not quite so far left . It is very quiet especially with a 450 grain acc . Thanks, Dave


Dave:

I don't have the 2006 bow database for TAP, yet, so I simulated your Trykon as a Hoyt UltraElite with Spiral cams and XT2000 limbs with an IBO speed of 320 fps, a brace of 7-1/8ths and a 38-in ata. If this is close to the specs of your Trykon, then the arrow for you is:

Easton ACC 3-60 cut nock groove to end of shaft 27.5 inches
125 gn tips with fletches at 15 gn and a total arrow weight 414 gn


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

hmm. The one's I've played with tuned just left of center, maybe 13/16 off riser vs. 3/4. Make sure cams are synced and timed properly. They seemed to be pretty forgiving of spine issues to me. ???


----------



## dave_cody (Sep 5, 2003)

ok I have the same exact bow having the same exact problem. there has to be a better answer than just switching to acc's I am barrowing some x-cutters tonight to see if they change anything. I am currntly shooting a 27.5" beman black max, and tried my easton axis both are 340's. and they are both tearing to the left about 1 inch. I also tried a beman ics hunter and it was about .5".


----------



## dave_cody (Sep 5, 2003)

ok just got done shooting. first 5 shots from 20 yards were x's then went to the paper tuning and shot bullet holes all of the way out to 10 yards. gonna have to get me a dozen of those and some differant fletching. I am wondering if that had something to do with it thoug b/c I was shooing blazers b4 and now I shot 2.5s on the x cutters.


----------



## buck_golf (Jul 17, 2005)

*Me Too*

Trykon............

Right Tear.........

Pulling hair out.............

I have left the bow with the pro shop where I purchased it for the weekend. The pro and I have tried multiple rest arrows and weight settings on the bow. He volunteered to work on the problem, which he has never seen. Pro has won a world championship so he knows a little about flying a arrow. 

The info. that Java has in his article has to be the answer. 

Just wondering if you boys have solved this problem and what you did to fix it?


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

I've had the same experiences as stated above. After adjusting the cams so that they are in sync, I had to shorten my draw length about an inch from what I thought it should be. By shortening the draw I found that the bow was more in line with my form and my draw arm came straight back and the elbow is in line with the arrow shaft. This has helped me. Good luck


----------



## CheetahMan--Stu (Sep 13, 2005)

bowhunter96 said:


> I bought a new Trykon 33 and couldn't get it to tune anywhere near centershot .It ended up over an inch left of centershot . I tried about 6 different carbon arrows of various spines and tip weights . The pro shop agreed with me that something was goofed up and Hoyt wanted it back . Anyway got a another new one and it is still quite a bit left . My form is probably causing some but in order to get it sighted in I'm almost out of adjustment on my sight . I also own 4 other bows and they are all near center shot , single and dual cams bows . Any ideas ? This is making me crazy . Oh yeah I ordered a high grip in desperation . This is first Hoyt . Thanks Dave


Hi how is it going looks like your having problems with hoyt hate to hear that. I live right next to a hoyt dealer and i go there every day. He knows what he is doing i think you should try and call him and see if he has any ideas or email him i think he would like you to call him that way he can try and explain it to you call him up his name is Mike: 320-679-3986. Tell him stuart refered you. He may be able to give you a idea of what to do call him up thanks


----------



## 98Redline (May 20, 2003)

If you look at the C.5 timing procedure that Javi posted, you will notice that there are essentially two sets of parameters that need to be synchronized on the C.5 (Draw stop timing and cam rotation).

When I was dealing with my tail left tear (LH bow) my draw stop timing was perfect, however the cam rotation was not in synch.

Without chaning any other parameters, I twisted up the cable a few truns and the tear got smaller and smaller until it was gone.

Just as an FYI, I could not "see" any change in the actual cam position but 4 full twists fixed the problem.


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

*Just a though*

Check for cam lean on the top cam. Lay an arrow on the cam and see if it runs parall. to your string at brace.


----------



## buck_golf (Jul 17, 2005)

What arrows are you boys shooting that are "not" having problems?

Using the easton charts at 70 lbs and 28 in. a 340 axis should work. Not yet though. If I back the bow to 64 lbs it will shoot bullet holes and fly well down range. I have not chrono yet. Still working on the problem. 

Is there a easy way to do "Javi" Test on the Zepher cam that is on the Trykon? Is the bow at full draw when the measurements are done?


----------



## arrow1b (Jan 21, 2004)

left tears are common, right tears are'nt that commom. try a different rest, id be willing to bet it's fletching contact.just because you have a dropaway does'nt mean you can't have F- contact.


----------



## buck_golf (Jul 17, 2005)

3 diifferent fall away rest and 2 different tm hunter type rest, a whisker biscuit and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

dave_cody said:


> ok just got done shooting. first 5 shots from 20 yards were x's then went to the paper tuning and shot bullet holes all of the way out to 10 yards. gonna have to get me a dozen of those and some differant fletching. I am wondering if that had something to do with it thoug b/c I was shooing blazers b4 and now I shot 2.5s on the x cutters.



The slightest clearance issue with blazers will cause a tear because they are really stiff. Bet if you went back and used your old arrows and paper tuned while twisting the arrow nock a couple degrees each time through paper you could get it tuned with them.


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Fixed my Trykon*

I gave up and sold it to my buddy and bought an Allegiance :wink: . The Trykon is a good bow and he tuned it dead center shot , but I just put a new set of WC string and cables . They probaly tweaked the cam lean , I'll have to ask the pro shop .  Dave


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

*bullet holes*



buck_golf said:


> What arrows are you boys shooting that are "not" having problems?
> 
> Using the easton charts at 70 lbs and 28 in. a 340 axis should work. Not yet though. If I back the bow to 64 lbs it will shoot bullet holes and fly well down range. I have not chrono yet. Still working on the problem.
> 
> Is there a easy way to do "Javi" Test on the Zepher cam that is on the Trykon? Is the bow at full draw when the measurements are done?


Trykon XL 29"@64lbs carbon express maximas250:secret: bullet holes


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

buck_golf said:


> What arrows are you boys shooting that are "not" having problems?
> 
> Using the easton charts at 70 lbs and 28 in. a 340 axis should work. Not yet though. If I back the bow to 64 lbs it will shoot bullet holes and fly well down range. I have not chrono yet. Still working on the problem.
> 
> Is there a easy way to do "Javi" Test on the Zepher cam that is on the Trykon? Is the bow at full draw when the measurements are done?


you just answered your own question.... 300's will work.... 340 are to light for 70 lbs...


----------

